# My first hatch



## KansasKaren (Feb 12, 2013)

I have 30 Buff Orpington's and Brown Leghorns in for my first time ever. Many are piping and 1 is out. I have silkie eggs and Welsummer's on the way. Can't wait! My turkeys are starting to mate and lay. Looking forward to hatching my Narragansett turkeys.

Thanks for all the advice I got from the forums.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oooh congrats. Sounds like you got your hands full! Pics when then are nice n fluffed. =)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay! How eggciting! Can't wait for pics of the newbies.


----------



## KansasKaren (Feb 12, 2013)

After 2 days I got a 75% hatch out of my 30 eggs. Had 2 that died soon after hatching. Not bad for first time


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

That's good. They are so cute and tiny!


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

KansasKaren said:


> After 2 days I got a 75% hatch out of my 30 eggs. Had 2 that died soon after hatching. Not bad for first time


That's great! Tell us what you have.


----------

